# Beyonce's Makeup at the Milan Versace Show..



## rubysubi (Jan 13, 2008)

(all images are courtesy of photobucket and theybf.com)

Here's B by herself..

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...8/715f04b8.jpg

and then compared with Kelly...

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...8/901a9cb3.jpg

I almost posted this in the "biggest crimes" thread.. but I wasnt sure.. Doesn't B look a lil washed out to yall? I absolutely adore her makeup usually, but this time, IDK...

any thoughts?


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it looks cute..she could of add another coat of liner around her eyes ..and maybe a different nudie lip color..

kelly r ...looks amazing.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't mind it, she looks letter in the second photo although i think Kelly looks gorgeous.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 13, 2008)

I think its because her eyes aren't smoky. it looks like she's not wearing a lot of color on her eyes, just a light color+mascara and liner. But she has a glowy nude face and nude lips. So its like too much nude. Does that make sense?

Thats why everytime you see someone with smoky eyes they usually have nudey lips to balance it out. Just like having smoky eyes+bold dark lips seems like a bit too much, maybe nudey eyes/nude lips is not enough, and makes her look washed out.

She still looks fab to me


----------



## adaeze (Jan 13, 2008)

I think she looks pretty, actually. They both do, but Beyonce's hair has its own gravitational pull


----------



## rubysubi (Jan 13, 2008)

lmao @ "gravitational pull".. it looks fly tho.. almost makes me want sum Yaky.. 

And I think Kelly looks phenomenal, as always.. I'd really love to see what she wore under that coat, too


----------



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL...so funny you would post this.  I was just looking at these pics on another site.

I think Beyonce looks amazing.  I am always commenting that she  consistently looks overdone - head to toe.  Here, I think she looks perfect.  The makeup is soft and natural and so is the hair.  I think she looks a little washed out in some of the pics because of the flash from the camera.  I noticed in Kelly's HQ pics that the concealer under her eyes is a little washed out.  It's just the demon that is the camera.

I love this pic:


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 13, 2008)

I think B is trying the Mariah Carey look with the nudes/natural colors and big hair, however I think she should go more towards the Kim Kardashian look since she has the dark hair now.  I think she needs a bit more color on the eyes and a slightly darker l/s.  It's like she pointed to a pic of someone wearing pastel/nude shades and said--I want those EXACT makeup colors and the MUA just literally put them on her without adjusting the shades to her gorgeous skin tone.  
But, in all honesty, Miss B and Kelly are smokin hot as usual!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have to agree with the others, she looks perfectly fine.  But at the same time... what about their lips looks a lot like the N collection?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 13, 2008)

I think she looks great in those pictures and I really like the hair color. Kelly also looks gorgeous. You gotta love them.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I have to agree with the others, she looks perfectly fine.  But at the same time... what about their lips looks a lot like the N collection?_

 
I was thinking the same thing!  I either saw or swatched a color that reminds me of her lip color.


----------



## lvgz (Jan 13, 2008)

i think 1n lipglass looks so much like her lipcolor. makes me regret passing on it even more!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 13, 2008)

I think her makeup is perfection in those pictures. Simple and pretty.LOVE her with the dark hair. Aww kelly looks so darn happy.I wonder what they're all smiles about.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

its just the lip color that needs improving. kelly looks great! i think she's much prettier beyonce btw. but beyonce is still gorgeous. i like the dark hair too.


----------



## madamepink78 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love Beyonce's makeup her skin looks glowing. Kelly looks fierce as well. I think they are both beautiful in their own right.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2008)

Aside from the ladies, did anyone notice how Jay is looking alot like Andre Leon Talley in that scarf?


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 13, 2008)

i think it looks good but that wig is terrible. she can do better


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, so I guess I'm gonna be alone on a limb. She looks like a man dressed as Beyoncé. Nothing against her, but it's the pics. A lot of people prefer her with less makeup, but I'm quite the opposite.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Aside from the ladies, did anyone notice how Jay is looking alot like Andre Leon Talley in that scarf?_

 
OMGosh you're too funny! ROFL!

I think Bey looks beautful...but agree that something about the lip colour seems off...I can't place it...maybe needs more pink? I dunno, but her and Kelly look gorg!


----------



## User67 (Jan 14, 2008)

I think she looks amazing & her lips are beautiful. That color does look like N1, I was wearing it yesterday at work (MAC) & I hope it's in my gratis ; ) If not I'm buying it!


----------



## user46 (Jan 14, 2008)

i think Beyonce looks GREAT there


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's some more from Beyoncéworld.net

http://www.beyonceworld.net/gallery/...ceFashionShow/

She doesn't look as washed out in some.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 14, 2008)

Whoa Kelly looks elegant!!! I wished B didnt go so drastic on the hair color.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Aside from the ladies, did anyone notice how Jay is looking alot like Andre Leon Talley in that scarf?_

 
WORD!

anyway I'm a crazy rabid Beyonce fan. They day I met her about almost 4 years ago (when destiny fulfilled came out) she had on this nude lipstick and she looked sooo pale but beautiful! Some girls just have that spark and Beyonce is one of them to me. (she even hugged me and her hands were soooo soft, made me feel like I was a man because mine were a little rough lol)


----------



## Patricia (Jan 14, 2008)

i like it


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 16, 2008)

I like that look I think it's just the camera effect, Kelly looks fab I'm curious to know what her outfit looks like!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 16, 2008)

*she reminds me of alicia keys in the 2nd pic, i think she looks beautiful. *


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 17, 2008)

*~*I think she looks amazing here!!! I love her with the darker hair too!!*~*


----------



## macface (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe she looks wash out because her hair is dark and dark hair makes you look more pale.


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

to nudish for me


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that she does look washed out.  Maybe it's the super dark hair.  I think the make up would like nice if her hair was not so dark.


----------



## sasha07 (Sep 21, 2009)

Her make up is natural, I think its a different look for her, the wig is too much.  Kelly is fab!!


----------



## Miss Redgal (Oct 8, 2009)

its like she was goin "natural" ...i like it... the pale face


----------



## godivagoddess4 (Oct 11, 2009)

I may be stoned for this but Im not a Beyonce fan however I have been looking at her foundation lately and its off..at her award luncheon where she received some award she was cute from the neck down..but her foudation has been a little too light..and I have seen some photos where its really nice..so idk


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 11, 2009)

Her lipcolour could have been a shade darker but otherwise she looks precious as usual


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it's just her hair, she usually wears it lighter. She doesn't have very dark skin either, so the contrast is probably what's making her look washed out.


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 2, 2009)

She looks gorgeous like this. She has such lovely skin that she doesn't need much make-up anyway. But I like the nude lips on her. It's different, but nice! 

I'd love recs for that bronzer/blush she's got on!


----------



## nichollecaren (Nov 2, 2009)

there is a very distinct line just below her ear where the makeup wasnt blended properly...but besides that, she looks great

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubysubi* 

 
_(all images are courtesy of photobucket and theybf.com)

Here's B by herself..

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...8/715f04b8.jpg

and then compared with Kelly...

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...8/901a9cb3.jpg

I almost posted this in the "biggest crimes" thread.. but I wasnt sure.. Doesn't B look a lil washed out to yall? I absolutely adore her makeup usually, but this time, IDK...

any thoughts?_


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ordinarily, her makeup is on *point*, but this is not the business!  She looks washed out and that wig/weave looks ridiculous.  Fake hair really detracts from most women of color's beauty.

Kelly looks gorgeous.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

I love how Kelly looks.. As for Beyonce, I think her skin looks way too light. =/


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 10, 2009)

i think she does look a bit washed out but still pretty nonetheless. it could be because she's wearing a nude lip and there isn't much blush on her face.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Ordinarily, her makeup is on *point*, but this is not the business!  She looks washed out and that wig/weave looks ridiculous.  Fake hair really detracts from most women of color's beauty.

Kelly looks gorgeous._

 
LMAO...but she always wears fake hair.


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 12, 2009)

I think the dark hair and dark jacket, plus the relatively neutral face is what makes it odd for her.  It's different from her usual look, but I don't think it looks bad.

Kelly looks radiant.. but then, she always does.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LMAO...but she always wears fake hair._

 
I'm aware.


----------



## DreamyFaces (Nov 17, 2009)

*I think she needs a little caramel on her cheekbones to add structure and dimension.... the nude lips are fine and so are her eyes...the foundation, however, is a little too pinkish for her - at least in contrast with her neck. 
Just my opinion. Anyone see that?  *


----------

